# Quartets played by the whole string section



## Aurelian

Any professional string players here? If so, has your orchestra played with the entire string section works originally written for a quartet? How did it turn out?

Here is Bernstein:






Furtwaengler tried the Grosse Fuge with the whole string section, but it was not as successful as Klemperer's.


----------



## Ukko

Relatively speaking, it has to be a schmear.


----------

